# courir / jouer



## PGalbe

On dit court pour un film ? Ou joue ?
Le film court toujours au théâtre du coin ?


----------



## tilt

For movies, you'd better use the verb *passer*: _Le fim passe toujours au cinéma du coin ?
_(I'd say that movies are not played in theatres, at least in French!)

You may use _jouer_, but in my opinion, it's usually said in impersonal or passive forms, then: 
_On joue toujours le film, au cinéma du coin ?
Le film est toujours joué au cinéma du coin ?
_


----------



## fsto

PGalbe said:


> On dit court pour un film ? Ou joue ?
> Le film court toujours au théâtre du coin ?


 
" Jouer" se rapporte plutôt à une pièce de théatre. Par contre, courir ne me dit pas grand chose....

Je vous proposerais: " Le film est toujours sur les écrans du théatre du coin"


----------



## SwissPete

Short version: " Le film est toujours / encore au théâtre / cinéma du coin / quartier "?


----------



## PGalbe

Oui, je suis d’accord…Parmi les choix, je prendrai « passer ». Le film passe toujours au cinéma (et merci pour cela aussi…cinéma, pas théâtre).


----------



## PGalbe

Zut…tant de choix…courir vs jouer vs passer vs être... en plus, toujours vs encore.


----------



## tilt

PGalbe said:


> Zut…tant de choix…courir vs jouer vs passer vs être... en plus, toujours vs encore.


Just keep _passer _and forget the others.
It's definitely the most common one.


----------



## PGalbe

D’accord. Alors… « Le film passe encours au cinéma du coin ? »
Dans le context : Is the film still running at our local theatre ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

My grand-mother would have said « Ce film se joue toujours au cinéma du coin ».
Now, I'm saying as tilt has said « Ce film passe toujours au cinéma du coin » or «   Ce film est toujours à l'affiche au cinéma du coin ».


----------



## gribouille

Dans une conversation on dira meme plutot juste
"Est-ce que le film passe encore?".
Le "dans le cinema du coin" etant implicte.


----------



## tilt

PGalbe said:


> Zut…tant de choix…courir vs jouer vs passer vs être... en plus, toujours vs encore.





PGalbe said:


> D’accord. Alors… « Le film passe *encours *au cinéma du coin ? »
> Dans le context : Is the film still running at our local theatre ?


Did you mix up _encore _and _toujours _on purpose? 
Both are possible, meaning almost the same, but I'd probably prefer _encore_ to translate _still _in this context.


----------



## PGalbe

J’aime ça : être à l’affiche…
Et « toujours » est mieux qu’« encore » pour « still » ?
C'est-à-dire, il était à l’affiche la semaine passée et il y est toujours aujourd’hui, cette semaine ?


----------



## PGalbe

Oui, c’est vrai…la différence entre encore et toujours m’ est un peu flou.
Alors… « Le film passe (ou est à l’affiche… j’aime ça : -) encore au cinéma du coin ? » ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, mais « passe encore » ou « est encore à l'affiche ». 
(la position du « encore  » n'est pas la même)


----------



## PGalbe

Ouf..une contrôle.
Le film est encore à l’affiche au cinéma du coin ? ?
Le film passe à l’affiche encore au cinéma du coin ? ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

PGalbe said:


> Ouf..une contrôle.
> Le film est encore à l’affiche au cinéma du coin ? ? Oui !
> Le film passe à l’affiche encore au cinéma du coin ? ? Non. Le film passe encore au cinéma du coin.


Un film passe (tout court) dans un cinéma, ou est à l'affiche... mais jamais (pour ce sens) un film ne *passe à l'affiche. 
Désolée, je n'étais pas assez claire...


----------



## tilt

Several threads about the difference between _encore _and _toujours _are available on this forum.

Here's a quotation of one of these threads, where I tried to explain the difference in words I hope to be clear.


tilt said:


> In an affirmative sentence _toujours _is neutral, just reporting a fact, whereas _encore _implie the idea that some limit has been overstepped (but not necessarly in a bad way)
> And it's the contrary in negative sentence.
> 
> Now, the tone of the speaker is important. _Tu es encore là ?_ and _Tu es toujours là ?_ can be strictly equivalent is the tone implies one of the meanings more than the other.



The CNTRL specifies it with a more complexe sentence:


> _Encore_ exprime la persistance d'un procès antérieurement en cours et dont le terme était ou pouvait être normalement envisagé pour le moment actualisé par le verbe
> source: http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/encore


----------



## tilt

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, mais « passe encore » ou « est encore à l'affiche ».
> (la position du « encore  » n'est pas la même)


In other words, _encore _stands immediately after the verb in both sentences.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> In other words, _encore _stands immediately after the verb in both sentences.


Oui ! 
Mais c'est une position différente par rapport au post de PGalbe : on dira plus « est encore à l'affiche au cinéma du coin » que « est à l'affiche encore au cinéma du coin ». C'est ce que je voulais dire... je sais bien que ce n'était pas clair, hélas. 


PGalbe said:


> [...] Alors… « Le film passe (ou est à l’affiche… j’aime ça : -) encore au cinéma du coin ? » ?


----------



## PGalbe

Alors, après tout cela, j’ose proposer (avec « toujours »…neutral, simple question, no judgement) « Le film est toujours à l’affiche au cinéma du coin ? » ?


----------



## tilt

PGalbe said:


> Alors, après tout cela, j’ose proposer (avec « toujours »…neutral, simple question, no judgement) « Le film est toujours à l’affiche au cinéma du coin ? » ?


You got it... Almost! 

Your sentence is perfect for spoken language, the intonation setting the interrogative aspect of it.
But strictly speaking, and especially if written, it should be _Le film est*-il* toujours à l’affiche au cinéma du coin ?_


----------



## Nicomon

PGalbe said:


> Alors, après tout cela, j’ose proposer (avec « toujours »…neutral, simple question, no judgement) « Le film est toujours à l’affiche au cinéma du coin ? » ?


 
Dans ce sens... je penche plus pour _encore._ Et sous forme de question (à l'oral) je dirais "_est-ce que le film est encore à l'affiche_?"

Mais "le film *joue*"... plutôt que "le film *passe*" est très courant en français québécois. Par exemple : _Est-ce que le film joue encore au Cinéplex?_


----------



## itka

tilt said:


> You got it... Almost!
> 
> Your sentence is perfect for spoken language, the intonation setting the interrogative aspect of it.
> But strictly speaking, and especially if written, it should be _Le film est*-il* toujours à l’affiche au cinéma du coin ?_



Do you really use "être à l'affiche" in colloquial french ? I would never use this expression !
I would simply ask :
Est-ce que ce film passe encore au [name of the movies theatre] ?


----------



## PGalbe

Oui, je suis d’accord. 
« Le film est… » roule pour le français oral et « Le film est-il toujours…» serait mieux pour le français écrit.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Do you really use "être à l'affiche" in colloquial french ? I would never use this expression !
> I would simply ask :
> Est-ce que ce film passe encore au [name of the movies theatre] ?


Je l'entends régulièrement, mais moins que le verbe _passer _dans ce contexte, c'est vrai.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> Do you really use "être à l'affiche" in colloquial french ? I would never use this expression ![...] ?


I do.  (I must admit it's maybe a bit old-fashioned...)


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

tilt said:


> You got it... Almost!
> 
> Your sentence is perfect for spoken language, the intonation setting the interrogative aspect of it.
> But strictly speaking, and especially if written, it should be _Le film est*-il* toujours à l’affiche au cinéma du coin ?_




Wouldn't this also apply to "passer" ?

Le film passe-*t-il *encore/toujours au cinéma ?


----------



## doinel

Parce que c'est au cinéma du coin, que j'y suis passée devant,  je dis  X est encore à l'affiche, parce que c'est ce que j'ai vu ou lu sur les affiches justement. A l'heure des multiplex, cela semble un peu démodé en effet. J'ai dû rester coincée au temps des 400 coups


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Mes imaginons deux amis, dont l'un demande à l'autre: "dis, ce film passe-t-il toujours au cinéma ?".

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais la phrase me semble un peu "formelle" non ? Je suppose qu'elle serait plus appropriée dans un texte ?


----------



## tilt

Pure_Yvesil said:


> *Mais* imaginons deux amis, dont l'un demande à l'autre: "dis, ce film passe-t-il toujours au cinéma ?".
> 
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais la phrase me semble un peu "formelle" non ? Je suppose qu'elle serait plus appropriée dans un texte ?


D'accord avec toi, Pure_Yvesil. L'ajout d'un pronom personnel post-posé a  un côté formel et n'est quasiment plus utilisé de nos jours, notamment dans le langage parlé. C'est ce que j'avais précisé à propos  du verbe _être_, dans le message que tu cites ; c'est vrai aussi du verbe _passer_, dans la phrase que tu proposes.


----------

